# Elgin experts, please critique this?



## dougfisk (Jun 20, 2011)

Would any elgin experts out there like to critique this for me as a possible buy?  What is right with it, wrong with it, do you have a nicer one, etc...  I apologize in advance if this post is inappropriate in some way.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250838324392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not familiar with some of the pin striping but it looks like a great bike. I'd like to have it for myself.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks great to me, some kid got out of control with a paint pen, but the bike looks otherwise complete and original.
 Good luck, open your wallet.


----------



## then8j (Jun 20, 2011)

What makes this bike valuable is the fact that its all there. Collecting parts for this bike is a lot of work- just ask me. I have been watching this bike and I hope at it sells for over $2000 like the other ones that I have seen sale. I love original paint, full of patina bikes. I don't mind the extra pin stripping on this bike, to me it just adds to the history and life of the bike. Also it doesn't look like a rust bucket either.

 Good luck to you and we will be watching down to those last seconds when the price starts jumping up and up and up........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally, I would not buy this bike currently as offered, but that's me.
I either open up my wallet for originality and condition or I get a fixer upper...rarely buying something in between as this.
The white portions are clearly re painted and I do question originality (pod, crankcase) when I see newer paint and also if original paint is pinstriped over by an owner, it disqualifies it as "original paint..." for my money anyway.
I cannot determine the break/repair of the shroud that is mentioned either, but is concerning and may be something I would ultimately replace.
That being said, it does have some nice things going for it, just not commensurate with price, however they do not come around often so ask yourself when bidding/buying when would you see it again?
Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 20, 2011)

then8j said:


> What makes this bike valuable is the fact that its all there. Collecting parts for this bike is a lot of work- just ask me.




Ditto.

 You'd spend eons and oodles trying to scrape together those parts, even at north of $2k it's a good buy just to have all the pieces, original to the bike or not. Like scrubbinrims alludes to, it's a bike that lends itself to a restoration, not an "original gem", but again, all the parts are there, so the really hard part is already done.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought my elgin twinn in 2004 and only found the battery rack, a partial pod and reproduction light holder within the last year. 

For some perspective, I have just shy (like $50) of a grand into it and it still needs paint and chrome. Add a seat ( I recovered mine myself) to that and the one on ebay looks like a bargain. Especially if you don't want to wait for parts to pop up.


----------



## Twinbar (Jun 20, 2011)

If it stays under $2000 I see it as a good buy.  Parts are correct and expensive to buy individually. The chain guard is the correct style and can be made to fit by modifying the attachments.  The damage to the head shroud is the biggest concern.  They were a thin cast type pot metal that would be very difficult to fix.  Good luck.  The 4 Stars are a great bike.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeing as how major parts of almost all of the rarest of bicycles has graced Ebay lately, including Shelby Airflow tanks, Aerocycle tanks, leaf spring saddles, Hex Tubes, 5-Bars and multiple full Bluebirds, yet not a single boys Twin Bar shroud has appeared on Ebay for ages says... something....

Which brings me to a question I've had on my mind for a while... I see tons of shroud-less, naked Twin Bars, where ARE all of the shrouds? And crank pods???


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 20, 2011)

Broken and discarded...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 20, 2011)

If you really are looking for something rare, something in particular, you can overlook its shortcomings being overhelmed by the excitement of it all.
However down the road, after you shell out more dough than you had wanted, the things you overlooked become more pronounced when the euphoria wears off.

This looks like the same bike that came and went for BIN on ebay for 950.00 last Fall out of the Northeast...it had similar "labor of love" markings and if so, I wonder why it is again for sale so soon.
Review part by part...the key differentiator between this and a 20, the shroud, has been broken and been repaired and the original paint has been written on/personalized.
It's probably a fair deal as it stands, but I would not pay up to two grand for this when the copake 4-star a few months ago, a gorgeous copy, went 2,500.00.
I think the eventual owner may put more into this than a better original bicycle would bring.

If you simply dig the bike and are comfortable with the money it takes to contest it, make it yours and the hell with my opinion.

Chris


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Broken and discarded...




That's my guess. If you've ever seen one you'd know how easy it would be to break one.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 20, 2011)

The good news is they are still out there! I got very lucky last week and got this at auction in the boonies of south ohio. All housepainted black. It must be the month of Elgin! I'll post some more pics tomorrow....


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not an Elgin expert by any means but I totally agree with Chris and feel that it is at the high end of the scale...for that kind of money, I would wait for an original paint bike at one of the big shows. Put the word out there and one will show before too long...unless you just cannot wait and want an overpriced project...it is nice to see a mostly complete bike pop up though even with the bad paint job...


----------



## slick (Jun 21, 2011)

On the black elgin above, what's that chainguard off of? Is that a correct twin bar guard? I have one on a Hawthorne Zep I bought.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 21, 2011)

One of the best rules to abide by is always
try to find a complete bike! With the way
people are paying a fortune for certain parts
on eBay, you will save money and heartache
in trying to find and hunt down those hard
to find parts. 

If you do get a bike or are considering one with
parts missing, try to make a realistic survey on what has
been seen on eBay or ask around for parts "discreetly."
Discreetly I say because every body else will want
that exact same part when you need it as well. Murphy's Law!

One last thing to consider, MAKE your own parts,
if you have the skills, use em! The designers of
our bikes did some great work and building it
stock or how they intended it is usually the best
idea. However there is room for improving
the design and for customization! If you don't try
you will never know what you can do! Go for it!

regards,
theSaint


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 21, 2011)

Slick,

That is probably the correct chainguard on the above, the same is used on my later blue 4-star...not correct on all makes and models though.
There have been a few twinbar threads lately and the question of pinstriping came up.
As you can see, the chainguard was pinstriped as well along the top curvature.




Chris


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 21, 2011)

Did you win the bike?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 23, 2011)

What's most important to me in this CABE community are the friendships I have made here and the networking of information... not to present an image of knowing it all.
Unfortunately, my comments right or wrong, valid or not, may have changed the course of this auction to a degree as bidding was idle down the stretch.
After the auction's conclusion, I have come to find out that I actually know the seller, enough to consider him a friend and I feel terrible for whatever influence my input had on a potential buyer(s).
My sincere apologies my bicycle brother.
I was only trying to add perspective as I know what it's like to underbid or overpay for a bicycle without the experience that only comes with time in the hobby.
I am just a collector with some nice bicycles, not an expert...I have learned my lesson and will be more careful with what I say regarding an already contentious topic of worth.
My opinions are just that, and anyone thinking about buying a classic bicycle should offer a price that makes sense for themselves.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 24, 2011)

PJ311foo - No, I decided not to bid.

scrubbinrims - Thank you for your input and I am sorry you have come to regret it.  If it is any consolation, you have no reason to feel guilty on my account.  If you go look at my original post, I didn't really ask anyones opinion of value.  I asked "what is right, what is wrong, and do you have a nicer one (for sale)".  I always, for better or worse, follow my own instincts with respect to value.  When I ask for help, it is with respect to technical correctness or originality.  As for bidding lacking last minute sniping, I have seen that happen many times; you probably can't take credit for all of them

I exchanged a couple emails with the seller.  He was pretty forthright and confirmed some issues that I thought I spotted or suspected.  In the end, not being in a hurry, I decided to hold out for more intact original paint, which is my main hot button.  The bike has tremendous eye appeal and I would be proud to own it.  But at the same time I need to bring a little discipline to my buying habits and improve the quality of my collection, one step at a time.


----------

